# Help! I cant stop!



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

OMG, I am so addicted to CP soapmaking! There is patchouli, blackberry frost, salt bars, watermellon, monkey farts, cocoaliscious, Apricot/raspberry seed bars........It is official, I am a soapaholic!!!!


----------



## LJA (Aug 17, 2009)

The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.  (Then ignoring that nonsense and buying more stuff to make more SOAP!!!!)    
Lookin' good!!!


----------



## Vic1963 (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like you have been having ALOT of fun !!


----------



## LizRNBSN (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow you have been BUSY! They look awesome!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Hubby asked me yesterday, "What are you going to do with all that soap?"
I told him "Use it" but secretly, I've started giving it away! LOL


----------



## golden06 (Aug 17, 2009)

It starts so innocently doesn't it? Then all of sudden...whamm...you're addicted!!!! They look wonderful!!! Enjoy.....but you better make more room, it only gets worse!!!!! We now have a "soap room" for me & a "hunting room" for my hubby. My room smells better


----------



## heartsong (Aug 17, 2009)

*z*

"STOP ME BEFORE I SOAP AGAIN!!!"   :shock: 

great bunch of soapies! they look wonderful!

"honey, we have to buy a bigger house 'cause there's no room left for my soap!"

we are such a bunch of enablers!


----------



## Rosey (Aug 17, 2009)

they look wonderful!! congrats!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Your soap looks wonderful , you have it bad , don't you :wink:

Yep that evidence would suggest you are totally and hopelessly addicted to soap making . There is no known cure and that's a good thing , we don't want to be cured , do we :?:



Kitn


----------



## soapbubble (Aug 17, 2009)

Love the soaps!  Yeah, you are enjoying the addiction. 

Love the soap balls...beautiful color combos..


----------



## krissy (Aug 17, 2009)

the ones with orange on bottom and pinkish purple on top look like a mango tango drink! i love those


----------



## Bnky (Aug 18, 2009)

I've been doing the same thing!  I keep trying new recipes and have found some great ones, but just keep trying more.  Someone offered me a bunch of shelving for my storage area so I now have a place to store my batches.  This is definitely addictive!  Your soaps look great...the brown ones look like yummy fudge!
Bnky


----------



## alwaysme07 (Aug 18, 2009)

We all have the same problem, and there is noone trying to talk us out of it  . I keep making and my DH keeps handing my soaps out to people we know  .


----------



## heyjude (Aug 18, 2009)

Good thing that your washer and dryer are front loaders!    Very nice work!

Jude


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I dont plan on quitting the soap thing anytime soon.


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 18, 2009)

OMG!  those seriously look like food!!

i love brownies, and I swear to the Lord Almighty, if i didn't know those were soap, and i knew where you lived, half that would be gone in the morning


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 8, 2009)

*soap junkies*

we are and PROUD of it baby!! I love them all! LOVE the crinkle cut too 
They look YUMMO!!


----------

